# How strict are Occupancy Rules?



## Myxdvz (Jul 9, 2013)

Family of 5?

Can they stay in a 1 BR?  I know we could on DVC.  Will the Wyndham properties not let you check in if you have 5 (2A, 3K) in a 1 BR?


----------



## comicbookman (Jul 9, 2013)

Myxdvz said:


> Family of 5?
> 
> Can they stay in a 1 BR?  I know we could on DVC.  Will the Wyndham properties not let you check in if you have 5 (2A, 3K) in a 1 BR?



occupancy rules are set be fire departments and are safety rules.  If a unit is rated at 4, it is illegal to knowingly allow 5.  It is not really up to Wyndham.


----------



## zabo (Jul 9, 2013)

I don’t think it will be a problem as long as all 5 of you don’t show up at the check-in desk.  We were 1 over the max at Glacier Canyon last month.   My wife went inside by herself to check us in and even got an extra water park wrist band without any issue.  Plus when the Sales guy came to our room to drop off a “welcome package” he didn’t say anything.

Mike


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 9, 2013)

Have you used the search function in the blue bar above?

This has been discussed many times here and the answers go everywhere from, -if you have 5 and the firemen get 4 out and stop looking how are you going to feel,- to, -don't ask don't tell.-


----------



## Myxdvz (Jul 9, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> Have you used the search function in the blue bar above?
> 
> This has been discussed many times here and the answers go everywhere from, -if you have 5 and the firemen get 4 out and stop looking how are you going to feel,- to, -don't ask don't tell.-



I am asking hopefully for actual experiences.  Some are fire/safety rules -- some have unwritten ones.

Like I said, if you're booking a DVC via CRO, the 1 BRs will only allow you 4.  But a DVC member booking with points can put 5 + 1 under 3.  How did the fire code change based on cash/points booking?

Some resorts have waterpark bands that they give at checkin so you have to match - some don't.

Its the family of 5 and the family of 9 to me are the grey areas.  Thanks in advance for those who chose to respond.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 9, 2013)

The occupancy limit is quite strict. its the enforcement that not so strict.  

At the larger resorts, Im thinking Bonnet creek;  the check in desk is at one location and you will probably be in another building altogether. As long as all five of you dont check in together, and as long as you can get by with 4 keys, not 5, and as long as you dont have an all night party disturbing the other guests you will be able to get away with it. and as long as your straight-arrow neighbor doesnt get all upset at you breaking the rules; chances are the only Wyndham employees you will see for the duration of the visit are housekeeping, maintenance and landscaping people. and you will get away with it

However at smaller properties and those where you have to walk by the front desk to get to your room. The chances are greater that you will be asked to leave...

Botton line, I wouldnt do it, not so much because id be breaking the rules, but because one of the reasons I bought a timeshare in the first place is the larger accommodations possible. You will have a much better experience if you get a second unit or  a 2 or 3 bedroom instead..My wife and I always get a 2 bedroom if possible (she says I snore)


----------



## lilpooh108 (Jul 9, 2013)

Myxdvz said:


> Like I said, if you're booking a DVC via CRO, the 1 BRs will only allow you 4.  But a DVC member booking with points can put 5 + 1 under 3.  How did the fire code change based on cash/points booking?



I don't have any personal experience, but as a DVC owner (like you), here are my thoughts....

If you're referring to staying DVC via an RCI trade, I would bet that it's up to the front desk at check in.  And DVC front desk knows that the Disney rule is 4 adults plus 1 child under 3.  I doubt very much a CM at the Disney desk is going to even know/understand that RCI says "limit 4" on its website.  For the kid under 3 (who will be your fifth), that pack and play is in the closet anyway and there's no dining plan for the child under 3.

Since you are a DVC member, it's probably easier just to call MS and ask.  I would bet that they would allow 5 since it'd be too difficult to train CMs for differing occupancy rules pertaining to  Disney CRO v. DVC v Trade in via RCI. 

For Wyndham resorts, I have no idea.


----------



## keepgoing (Jul 9, 2013)

*2A 3K staying in 1bedrm unit in Wyndham*

I have been to many Wyndham resorts and Starwoods including Bonnet Creek.  For all 1 bedrm stays, my family of 5 had no issue at all with the resort.  I agree with other tugger's suggested "don't ask, don't tell" rule. I always check in by myself.  Many times the resorts does not have 2bedrm available such as those in St Thomas (the biggest they have is 1 bedrm).  We have always been joking about the standard family size in America is 4.


----------



## Myxdvz (Jul 9, 2013)

lilpooh108 said:


> And DVC front desk knows that the Disney rule is 4 adults plus 1 child under 3.



Actually, on a 1BR (except AKV Value), DVC will take 5 + 1 under 3 (for a total of 6). Yes, including BCV, BWV Std which all says Sleeps 4.



keepgoing said:


> We have always been joking about the standard family size in America is 4.



Yes!  DH and I grumbled about this for a long time as well.  It's like all vacation packages are good for a family of 4! So, my then family of 5 is stuck in a bind.  This is one of the reasons I started looking into TS/Vacation villas, because renting 2 hotel rooms for our family is crazy, and expensive.

Now, we're a family of 6, so we're obviously too big for a 1 BR and will be moving to a 2BR.  For hotel stays, we're still trying to find those rare hotels that have 2 beds and a sleeper sofa.



ronparise said:


> Botton line, I wouldnt do it, not so much because id be breaking the rules, but because one of the reasons I bought a timeshare in the first place is the larger accommodations possible. You will have a much better experience if you get a second unit or  a 2 or 3 bedroom instead..My wife and I always get a 2 bedroom if possible (she says I snore)



Ron, I wish we all had as many points as you!   We only have a few DVC points, so we'll stretch it as much as we can (1 more year!).  I'm sure there will come a time when my kids will want nothing to do with us, and have their own beds/rooms -- at the moment, we treasure our vacation time because this is the only time we all cuddle


----------



## ronparise (Jul 9, 2013)

Myxdvz said:


> Actually, on a 1BR (except AKV Value), DVC will take 5 + 1 under 3 (for a total of 6). Yes, including BCV, BWV Std which all says Sleeps 4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its not that I have a lot of points,(i do, but thats not the point) its that you have too many kids. Without the kids my money lasts a whole lot longer.  Your day will come. Actually  Im envious of you guys. A couple of 40 years olds that live 3000 miles away is not nearly the fun that a couple of 4 year olds you can cuddle with, is.


----------



## GeraldineT (Jul 10, 2013)

We are a family of 5 and have stayed in a 1BR in Nashville, Great Smokies Lodge, Bonnet Creek and Skyline Towers.  



Myxdvz said:


> Family of 5?
> 
> Can they stay in a 1 BR?  I know we could on DVC.  Will the Wyndham properties not let you check in if you have 5 (2A, 3K) in a 1 BR?


----------



## MFT (Jul 10, 2013)

Might find this article interesting.

http://elliott.org/the-navigator/outwitting-hotels-maximum-occupancy-rules/


----------



## MaryBella7 (Jul 10, 2013)

I completely understand the need to keep a family together!  Fortunately, there are usually lots of 2 bedroom units for larger families.  My concern with cramming more than the occupancy is the eventual additional wear and tear on units - we pay maintenance fees, and too much of that would likely make the maintenance more costly.  For example - 5 people using one bathroom as opposed to 5 people using 2 probably would make the fixtures wear down faster and use more water than what would be anticipated/budgeted for in a one bedroom unit.  It is probably minor, but it is something to consider.

Also, when so many people are packed into a small space, it can get really loud for the neighbors.  On my last trip, the people across the hall had so many people in their unit, that they let the kids out into the hallway to play early in the morning.  They were all running and screaming up and down the hall for over an hour. Sleeping in was over for us really fast!

I am no tattletale, but there are some valid reasons for occupancy limits.  If you are going to bend them, just remember to be considerate of your neighbors  I am sure that many are, but some aren't. (and yes, some people are inconsiderate no matter what they do, where they stay, etc)


----------

